# Woodie WAGON!



## sawzall (Jun 4, 2007)

Now that I am out of the dreaded "first 10 posts" and can HOPEFULLY post pictures.. 

heres what i am working on. 

this is a 1948 OLDSMOBILE "woodie" wagon..

I have owned this for about 5 years.. and AM hoping to get it "Together" soon..

when I bought the car It came with 2 rotten original doors, and a few pieces of the roof.. 

I have worked largely from drawings, photos, and details provided to me by others who own similar cars..


this photo was taken this evening.. june 12, 2007 at about 11:30..pm.. eastern time..










I will add more photos to this post as time and space permits..

ENJOY..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

WOW!

That is quite a project!!

It's really going to look nice when you're done!

Does it run? ... or is that another project?

Thank you!!


----------



## sawzall (Jun 4, 2007)

Joe..

yes it currently runs.. and drives.. ( I did that first!) and has a number of other "improvements" (wink wink)

come on by.. I'll take you for a spin...


----------



## JMalone (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, I thought I was ambitious with the projects I've got in mind.
You take it to another level!
More power to you.
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Sawzall, very cool! 

Corey


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

looking good...it's gonna be a sweet car when your done Sawzall! 

Greg


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll sleep better tonight now that I know what a woodie wagon is. I seem to remember that in England they were known as shooting brakes. By the way, you're restoration looks very classy.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> . . I seem to remember that in England they were known as shooting brakes. . . .


OK -
lift = elevator; boot = trunk; bonnet = hood; petrol = gasoline
THESE I can figure out --
But shooting brakes = woodie wagon
I need some help on that one .

Sawzall --
Being a longtime fan of both quality cars - and mediocre movies -- I have ALWAYS LOVED woodies -- so glad to see one being restored.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I too am puzzled, maybe only the "upper class" could afford them and used them when going hunting! I do seem to remember that country people seemed to have them. I'm impressed by you're understanding of U.K. terminology, from time to time, memory permitting I shall throw in the odd word like lorry!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

harrysin said:


> ... I'm impressed by you're understanding of U.K. terminology


Don't be  
It comes from a misspent youth in front of the 'tely' wandering the fog with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce (who will forever to me be Holmes and Watson) and watching WAY too many horror films from the likes of Hammer Studios not to mention Emma Peel and John Steed.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

*Tudor Car*

Sawzall! I've heard of half-timbered houses. That's the first half-timbered car I've ever seen! Great work!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Don't be
> It comes from a misspent youth in front of the 'tely' wandering the fog with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce (who will forever to me be Holmes and Watson) and watching WAY too many horror films from the likes of Hammer Studios not to mention Emma Peel and John Steed.


How in the world do you know all that??????????????


----------

